# Help Stop the Air Force From Bombing Whales and Dolphins



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2017)

If the Air Force gets its way, the 86th Fighter Weapons Squadron will soon be dropping bombs into prime whale and dolphin habitat off the coast of Hawaii.
Sign our petition to urge the National Marine Fisheries Service to tell the Air Force "NO" and move their live-fire war games where they won't bomb whales and dolphins.
The Air Force admits their bombing and explosions will deafen marine mammals in the area, which would be devastating. Whales and dolphins navigate and communicate largely through sound, so the impacts of using this patch of ocean as a bombing range will be significant to endangered and protected marine wildlife.
The Air Force themselves estimate that hundreds of marine mammals will be harmed, and that dozens will be permanently deafened.Outrageously, they don't anticipate any marine mammals will be killed, because they'll look for whales and dolphins before they start dropping bombs and firing missiles. The waters in their intended bombing range are over 15,000 feet deep, however, so it's reasonable to question whether they might miss seeing wildlife that lives primarily under water.
Please sign the Care2 petition urging the National Marine Fisheries Service to stop the Air Force's plans and protect endangered whales and dolphins immediately.
Noise from previous military testing, as well as commercial shipping and oil and gas exploration, has caused trauma, deafness, and been linked to mass beachings and deaths of dolphins and whales around the world.
Our oceans need to be quiet and peaceful for these amazing animals to thrive and survive. The Air Force's plan would take our oceans in the wrong direction.
Add your name to our petition, and help pressure the National Marine Fisheries Service to stand up for marine mammals and quiet oceans.Thank you for caring about these animals.


----------



## aeron (Mar 7, 2017)

100% Agree.


----------



## Debby (Mar 7, 2017)

Isn't it terrible how little consideration the oceans and inhabitants are given?  

I signed that petition a while back, hopefully more will also.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 7, 2017)

Debby said:


> Isn't it terrible how little consideration the oceans and inhabitants are given?
> 
> I signed that petition a while back, hopefully more will also.


Yes, so many inhabitants are not given consideration.


----------

